# Net speed became slowand netstat is outputting pageful of info



## gramesh (May 2, 2014)

Hi

these days my net speed become slow, when I asked ISP he says lot of connections are being made by your system, my netstat output is almost a pageful as follows


C:\Documents and Settings\username>netstat

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:1246 maa03s04-in-f7.1e100.net:http CLOSE_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:1453 r-052-044-234-077.ff.avast.com:http ESTABLISHED

TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2145 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2192 edge-star-shv-09-sin1.facebook.com:https ESTABL
ISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2255 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2257 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2259 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2263 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2264 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2269 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2283 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2287 cache1-ap.flickr.vip.sg3.yahoo.com:https TIME_W
AIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2303 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2308 yts2.yql.vip.sg3.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2317 116.74.255.8:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2322 yts2.yql.vip.sg3.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2324 yts2.yql.vip.sg3.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2326 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:http TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2327 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2329 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2330 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2332 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2333 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2334 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2335 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2336 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2337 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2338 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2339 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2340 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2341 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2343 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT

TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2348 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT

TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2357 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT

TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2361 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT

TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2362 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT

TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2365 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT

TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2371 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2375 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT

TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2381 yts2.yql.vip.sg3.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2382 yts2.yql.vip.sg3.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2383 streamerapi1.finance.vip.gq1.yahoo.com:https FI
N_WAIT_2
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2384 streamerapi1.finance.vip.gq1.yahoo.com:https TI
ME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2385 a23-53-27-27.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.co
m:http CLOSE_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2387 a23-53-27-27.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.co
m:http CLOSE_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2393 r1.ycpi.vip.ir2.yahoo.net:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2395 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:http CLOSE_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2398 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2400 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2401 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2402 r1.ycpi.vip.ir2.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2404 a.it.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2405 r1.ycpi.vip.ir2.yahoo.net:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2406 a.it.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2407 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2408 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2409 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2410 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2411 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2412 r1.ycpi.vip.ir2.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2413 a.it.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2414 a.it.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2415 r1.ycpi.vip.ir2.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2416 a.it.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2417 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2418 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2419 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2420 r1.ycpi.vip.inc.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2425 mpr2.ngd.vip.sg3.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2427 mpr2.ngd.vip.sg3.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2434 a.it.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2435 a.it.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2437 r1.ycpi.vip.ir2.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2438 r1.ycpi.vip.ir2.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2439 a23-77-11-120.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.c
om:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2440 r1.ycpi.vip.ir2.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2442 r1.ycpi.vip.ir2.yahoo.net:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2445 mpr2.ngd.vip.sg3.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2446 mpr2.ngd.vip.sg3.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2448 maa03s04-in-f27.1e100.net:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2450 maa03s04-in-f28.1e100.net:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2452 maa03s04-in-f26.1e100.net:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2453 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT

TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2454 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT

TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2455 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT

TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2456 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT

TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2457 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT

TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2458 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT

TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2459 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT

TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2461 mpr2.ngd.vip.sg3.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2462 a96-7-96-107.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com:https
ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2464 l1.ycs.vip.inc.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2466 a23-77-17-170.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.c
om:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2468 a23-77-15-139.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.c
om:https ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2469 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https TIME_WAIT

TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2470 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISH
ED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2471 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISH
ED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2472 rmaitrack.ads.vip.bf1.yahoo.com:https ESTABLISH
ED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:1058 localhost:1059 ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:1059 localhost:1058 ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2253 localhost:12080 ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2386 localhost:12080 ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:2394 localhost:12080 ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:12080 localhost:2253 ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:12080 localhost:2386 ESTABLISHED
TCP a-e3e3789d4ccc4:12080 localhost:2394 ESTABLISHED

It really is a big list. Plesae help me if there is an infection in the computer.
PC Specs:
ASUS MB
Win XP SP3
Avast antivirus
P4 processor, 2GB RAM


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2014)

download malwarebytes anti-malware free version & scan your pc:
*www.malwarebytes.org/

also use kaspersky online scanner:
*www.kaspersky.co.in/security-scan


----------



## gramesh (May 7, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
thanks will try and revert back soon.


----------

